

Willing (YC S15) Makes Estate and Funeral Planning Easier - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/13/willing/

======
adam
I just went through and made wills for myself and my spouse. Excellent
interface and indeed, it took about 10 minutes which just kills (no pun
intended) what I was about to go through with a lawyer.

Only point of feedback - you say you're going to email the people we appoint
as guardians etc. with their responsibilities. Would be good to know what
they're going to be sent, when, and be given the option to add a message to
what they're being sent. Might also be nice to even be copied on that message.
These are obviously sensitive conversations so seeing exactly what someone is
going to be getting from you seems important.

I live in Illinois and you guys don't support living wills there yet - do you
have any sense of timetable for the states you aren't supporting yet?

------
darrennix
I'm halfway done creating my living will. I appreciate the contextual
information like "Unless you specify otherwise, most health care documents
state that you wish to receive all treatment necessary to keep you comfortable
and alleviate pain."

Right now that info is hidden in a tooltip. Although it will lengthen the
page, I think it should be visible.

------
eliam2
Hello everyone! Thanks for the awesome feedback. We're amazed with the
positive reception we've gotten.

Answers to your questions:

1 - Living wills - This is one of our most requested features. We expect to
have a national footprint within the next few months. We will notify all of
our customers in each state to let them know as it becomes available.

2 - Interface and notifications - We are working on a significant improvement
to the UX. We're thinking really hard about how, when and where to share the
right amount of information. As adam mentioned, this is a particularly
sensitive topic which we really want to get right.

3 - Business model and fees - We currently do not earn fees from our customers
or providers. The service is truly and unconditionally free. We're taking a
novel approach to this problem that hasn't been done before and will share
more when the time is right.

Look forward to feedback from the hn community as we evolve.

------
bcjordan
This is great, glad someone is tackling making this experience better!
Reminded me of a problem/project description post from one of the HTSaS class
students last year
[http://www.reddit.com/r/HTSASprojects/comments/2i5gpf/p1_sea...](http://www.reddit.com/r/HTSASprojects/comments/2i5gpf/p1_seamless_for_funerals/)

------
brandonb
This is a big problem and I'm glad somebody is solving it!

One question--have you considered adding the medical record or HealthKit data
to the will? Much like being an organ donor, when you're gone, giving your
health data to science is one of the most beneficial things you can do to help
the next generation.

~~~
rdyson
Hello! I'm Rob, the CTO here at Willing. Thanks for your feedback. That's
something we're definitely considering, and would be much more straightforward
now that HealthKit is available.

------
toomuchtodo
Under "Please create a backup plan for your property.", it would be nice to be
able to have an option between an individual or a 501(c)(3) charity, with the
UX flow asking for detailed info on either based on your selection.

------
rdyson
Rob and Eliam here from Willing! We are excited to be in the current YC batch.
We'd love to hear your feedback on the site, both from a consumer perspective
and a technical perspective. Be brutal, we can take it!

~~~
free2rhyme214
How do you guys make money?

For example: Robinhood offers free stock trading but has other fees like any
other brokerage firm. On your website this wasn't clear.

I see a bunch of fee related things in your Terms but not on your website. A
show disclosure button would be helpful.

------
bumbledraven
Just used it. Works great. When I didn't want to pre-pay for my funeral, it
asked my "Why not" with a free-form text field for my reply, which I thought
was interesting.

